# curso de instalacion de audio automotriz



## clocko (Jun 11, 2007)

estoy buscando un manual de instalacion automotriz con todo lo referente al tipo de conexiones, valores de resistencias,capacitores. etc....
y todo lo referente a la instalacion electrica... cualquier ayuda es bienvenida gracias.


----------



## axedr (Jun 12, 2007)

No necesitas gran cosa para dichas instalaciones, haz de cuenta que vas a instalar un home theater en el carro.

Lo primero que debes saber es que potencia total vas a manejar.
Dependiendo de eso sabrás si el alternador del auto es apto para manejar la corriente necesaria para el amplificador y los demás dispositivos del auto.
Sino es así se debe cambiar el alternador.
si el alternador es apto para esto entonces verificas la bateria y el tiempo en standby de esta para la duración del equipo amplificador y sus accesorios funcionando sin necesidad de tener el auto encendido.
si esta es apta entonces procede a instalar los cableados para audio estos deben ser blindados por completo.
Los cableados de alimentación son cables no alambres y dichos cables pueden ser encauchetados aunque eso depende directamente del costo.

El calibre del cable lo puedes manejar por tabla de AWG.

Si necesitas cualquier información adicional solo envia la pregunta al correo electrónico.


----------



## Dano (Jun 13, 2007)

Más allá de la electrónica casi un 60% para que suene bien un auto tiene que ver mucho con la acústica y esto no es un tema fácil ya que no todos los autos son iguales.

Saludos


----------



## clocko (Jun 16, 2007)

muchas gracias por las respuestas estan muy bien y tienen razon, solo que lo que yo busco es algo mas especifico como el tipo de filtros que puedo usar o el tipo de conexiones.
tengo entendido que dependiendo del valor de los capacitores que le conecte a una bocina(si se hace) puedo filtrar ciertas frecuencias y asi obtener un sonido mas claro y mas limpio, o a la hora de conectar las bocinas si las conecto en serie o en paralelo cual seria el resultado en el aparato causaria algun daño ? y si lo hago qeu especificaciones o cosas debo tomar en cuenta para hacerlo. y demas detalles y/o trucos para tener un sistema confiable y a la vez de buena calidad. sin importar marcas.


----------



## axedr (Jun 17, 2007)

si es cierto que puedes utilizar capacitores y bobinas para filtrar ciertas frecuencias, y es comunmente llamado crossover, el cual lo venden en cualquier almacen de repuestos.

si lo quieres diseñar esto lo puedes hacer calculando dichos valores para los capacitores e inductores, estos se calculan mediante las fórmulas de reactancia inductiva y capacitiva.

si no sabes como se utilizan o cuales son estas fórmulas, no hay ningun problema, me confirmas y te envio un ejemplo.

esto es muy sencillo solo necesitas saber que cantidad de parlantes vas a utilizar y que frecuencias de corte requieres.

los parlantes para dichos amplificador son de 4 ohmios, si tienes varios parlantes la configuracion que le realices (serie o paralelo) te debe dar como resistencia equivalente los 4 ohmios.

Otra especificación que debes tener es que el crossover al atenuar frecuencia, te reduce potencia a tu salida del amplificador.

las siguientes son las fórmulas de reactancia inductiva y capacitiva:

XL= j2*3.14159*f*L

XC=j1/(2*3.14159*f*C)

donde:

XL es la reactancia inductiva en ohmios
XC es la reactancia capacitiva en ohmios
j indica que el valor es un número irreal
f equivale a la frecuencia de corte en la cual vayas a trabajar
para bajos de 200Hz a 800Hz
para medias de 800Hz a 4.000Hz
para altas 4.000Hz a 20.000Hz
esta  frecuencia audible va desde 200Hz a 20.000Hz
L equivale al valor del inductor en Henrios
C equivale al valor del capacitor en Faradios

Los valores que debes despejar de dichas fórmulas son los de L y C respectivamente.
si te das cuenta en las fórmulas a medida que la frecuencia se hace más baja el valor de XL es más pequeño y si aumenta f aumente Xl por tanto se convierte en pasabajos.

El valor de XC es inversamente proporcional, si aumenta la frecuencia f el valor de XC se vuelve pequeño y si disminuye f se vuelve mayor XC  por tanto este es un pasaaltas.

para poder hacer un pasa medias lo que haces es una configuración de bobinas e inductores para lograr esto de acuerdo a la frecuencia de corte que vayas a utilizar.

cualquier duda que tengas te puedo enviar un ejemplo de esto.

Cordialmente,


----------



## cesar704 (Jun 15, 2009)

en http://www.instalandofacil.com/ encontraras todo sobre audiio y electronicos para carros gratis

gracias


----------

